#  Vorstellungen >   Bin auch da! >

## FELIX11

Hey!
Bin gelernter Krankenpfleger und hauptsächlich im Lebensbaum.
Hier kurz mein "Lebenslauf":
Bei mir fing die MS  Geschichte eigentlich ganz harmlos an. Ich hatte im Frühjahr 1980 eine linksseitige Gesichtspharäse (Lähmung ) . Mein damaliger Arzt meinte, es wäre ein leichter Schlaganfall. Mit Elektro-massagen bildeten sich die Symtome vollständig zurück. 
Ich arbeitete damals schon als Krankenpfleger und Erzieher in einem Heim für Behinderte. Dort hatte ich auch viel mit Mslern zu tun, kam aber nicht auf die Idee, dass meine kurze Krankheit damit was zu tun hätte.
1988 begannen bei mir leichte Gehstörungen und Taubheitsgefühle in den Händen. Ebenfalls hatte ich Schwierigkeiten, meinen linken Arm zu strecken. Daraufhin bin ich zu meinem Doc und bat ihn, mich doch mal auf MS hin zu untersuchen. Nachdem sein Schock verflogen war, ( er sagte mir später, er hätte normalerweise Schwierigkeiten, den Pat.n die Diagnose beizubringen und nicht umgekehrt ) Überwies er mich in die UniKlinik. Dort wurde mit den üblichen Methoden dann MS festgestellt. ( Kernspin, Lumbal punktion, etc.) Die Docs dort meinten dann auch, dass der Vorfall von 1980 auch schon etwas mit der MS zu tun hatte.
Von da an ging es bei mir schubfrei, aber stetig bergab. Der Dienst fiel mir immer schwerer. Obwohl mir meine Kollegen mir Außenaktivitäten und körperlich schwere Arbeiten abnahmen, ging es 1992 nicht mehr. Ich bekam EU- Rente und genoß mein Rentnerdasein . Mit dem Laufen wurde es immer schlechter. 1996 kam dann der Rolli.
Inzwischen muß ich morgens aus dem Bett geholt werden und abends wieder reingeschmissen werden. Mein linker Arm/Hand ist gar nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, rechts noch eingeschränkt.
Aber die Birne funktioniert noch. Ich denke, dass ist die Hauptsache, um fröhlich in die Zukunft zu blicken.  
Gruß Felix11

----------


## catpaw

Hallo Felix11, 
ich bin zwar auch erst seit gestern hier, aber trotzdem ein herzliches SERVUS von mir. 
Gruss Eva

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Felix11  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Freut mich, dass du dich zu uns gesellt hast  :zn_game:  
Viel Spass hier bei uns 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike

Herzlich willkommen, Felix!  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
Vom Lebensbaum sind Malu und Stargate schon da.  :s_thumbup: 
Ich bin ja hauptsächlich bei Igeli unterwegs.
Und jetzt bei Micha.  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike  :nice_day_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo Felix, 
auch aus dem Schwabenländle Herzliche Grüße  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:  
Obelix1962

----------


## anonymi

bin zwar auch nen neuling möchte dich aber ganz herzlich hier begrüßen

----------


## Nick

Auch ich bin selbst noch recht frisch... aber trotzdem: Hallo und herzlich willkommen, und viel Spaß hier  :howareyou_4_cut: !

----------


## Obelix1962

Hi Nick, 
brech dir .net das Knick
schau mal öffters rein,
bleibst dann nicht allein 
Grüßle und viel viel Spass im .net  :b_shake:   :c_love_puter4:   :a_hit:  
Obelix1962

----------


## FELIX11

Hey
Bedanke mich bei allen, die mich so nett berüßt haben! 
Gruß Felix11

----------


## Küken

DA bin ich nun auch und möchte dich recht herzlich begrüßen...  
Lg Küken

----------


## SpeedyXY

Hi Felix,  
da ich nun auch hier in der Runde verweile, möchte ich Dir auch noch ein  :heart: -liches Hallo senden.   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
LG, 
Speedy  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Malu

*Hallo Felix11, 
da siehst du mal, wie selten ich hier stöber -- aber jetzt hab ich dich doch entdeckt  
Bis Do 28.9. auf der REHAfair / Berlin und dann beim "Baumi-Treffen Sa 30.9. beim KuchenKaiser    
Malu*

----------

